

An open letter to Elon Musk - skunkwerks
http://fortune.com/2015/07/30/elon-musk-open-letter/

======
kleer001
tl;dr Possibly tongue in cheek please for general sanity in the world. This
time projected at the genius de jour. Your favorite and mine.

I feel like I've read this kind of thing before... Rich white guy saves the
world. Oh yea, Dances with wolves. No, wait, Avatar. No, wait, lots of other
stuff.

Yes, these things need fixing. No, I don't think one person can fix them. Yes,
Elon Musk is hella cool. No, these problems won't be solved in our lifetime.

------
mikelyons
Elon Musk has enough to worry about, leave him alone!

~~~
kleer001
I don't think his areas of specialization, personality, or interests align to
the plea either.

